# Rip has his first nick-name...



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My sister had a Roomba, not sure what happened to it...Probably sold it at a yard sale. So, instead of Rip and Race, he's Rip and Roomba.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Did I get it? :


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Yep ..........



moverking said:


> Did I get it? :


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

BTW... I used to have a fleet of 5 of them around the house. Bought a bunch of refurbs cheap.

They are USELESS for carpets when you have a lot of dog hair. You spend more time cleaning the small bins and rollers than any possible time you could save just doing it yourself.

I sold them all to one person.

I still have the Scooba, which is the bare-floor washer. It actually works pretty well on the kitchen linoleum.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Great name!!!
I love my Roomba. 
Can't imagine being without it with the amount of dog and cat hair at my place


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

See my post before yours  I got tired of cleaning those ****** rollers and the small bin.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I can see where it wouldn't work on carpets.
We have an area rug in the family room and it gets stuck on it.
Other than that, all tile or wood floors in my house 
I just turn on the ceiling fan and watch the fur bunnies fly to the edge


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

timberwolf said:


> I just turn on the ceiling fan and watch the fur bunnies fly to the edge


See, someday I'm going to patent this idea of mine...
Ceiling fan to blow dust & bunnies to edge of room.
Then baseboards fold down to expose round the room vacuum nozzles. 
Voila! Floors are done!

~Disclaimer~ Chihuahua's and Yorkies must be removed prior to vaccuum nozzle launch to prevent blockage


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I always worried about big dogs on wood floors. Thats why I stuck with carpet.

Oh, and the fact they cost 3 times as much


----------

